# Smelt Dipping Outing?????



## kralcnod (Mar 9, 2001)

I've been dippin at the wall in Port Huron for 3 years in a row. I almost never see anyone getting any smelt. The most was one time a guy had 1/2 of a 5 gallon bucket. I will venture out again this year so long as cold beer is sold!! I have a MONSTER sized net that my dad built for me last summer. If anyone wants to get together for a dippin let me know when. I'll bring the grill and some cold ones!


----------



## Kramer (Mar 9, 2002)

Just make sure your MONSTER net isn't too big. You might get one of those MONSTER fines. I've seen it happen!


----------



## kralcnod (Mar 9, 2001)

What is the size limit of dippin nets? Mine is cone shaped with the opening about 4 feet wide. I don't want any MONSTER fines!!!


----------



## dieguy (Mar 8, 2002)

How big is to big?


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

From 2001 WOW! nets


----------



## Kramer (Mar 9, 2002)

If it's a hand net you're ok....


----------



## dieguy (Mar 8, 2002)

thanks big frank and kramer


----------



## GreatLakesOutfitters (Dec 22, 2000)

I'll front 2 cases of beer for you guys. 
If your coming to my end of town I'm buying.
Just tell me when.
[email protected]
(810)984-3232


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Just got back from checking with the dippers,
I spoke with 6 different groups and i saw a 
total of 5 smelt. I watched 13 nets get pulled
and one had 4 smelt. Spoke with one group,
they stated that in 5 hours last night they 
managed 38. Rumor has it that they ran back
in january, someone claimed thay saw them along
the wall behind the city building. I don't
know for sure, but will keep checking.



tubejig


p.s i will check again around midnight.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

I went and checked at midnight and 3am. no
smelt were caught.



tubejig


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Tubejig, check the north side of the bridge where the railroad tracks come through. A young guy with a flashlight can scan the rubble in the river there and see them if their younger than me. Always had some good luck down there. Besides its easier to dip in that area with hand nets then from the wall. Always found in years past that once April 15th comes around theres smelt to be had . Also found that Lexington harbor will have smelt that time of the year or the creek south of there. They have been pretty elusive over the last few years but then again I'm may just be gettin a tad older and the leg work is best left to the young fellas now.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Thanks for the info joeker, I have been checking the 
areas you mentioned but nothing is happening.
I looked early last night and it was poor, I don't
know how they did after 9. I don't think its going
to happen, I am starting to believe the rumor
that they ran over amonth ago.


tubejig


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

I haven't heard of any major runs in several years................


----------



## GreatLakesOutfitters (Dec 22, 2000)

Don't fool yourselves guys. The smelt are still there they just need a reason to swim close to our shore. Last year the Canadiens got-em pretty good at times.
We need rain, but we also need the dirty water to stay on our side of the creek. If we have strong west winds the dirty water will stay on the Canadien shore. 
How many of you have heard an oldtimer tell you there used to be fish in the lake until the Salmon came. B.S.
[email protected]


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

Several years back, I heard the heavy runs were during the day!


----------



## Ruler (Nov 30, 2001)

You're referring to my father GreatLakes. He's fished for about 50 years and says that he used to ice 100 perch on a slow day. He got a 5-gallon bucket of smelt in the Saginaw Bay south of Linwood one time.  

He not only blames the salmon, but the explosion of the walleye fishery as well. Since I can even remember as a kid, (a *real* kid; I was 8 at the oldest) the shad coming into the saginaw river and cuts by the thousands and now you don't see a thing, there might be something to it.

Big Frank, I heard a drunk dude 2 years ago say how 3 years before, he was driving over singing bridge at 1:00 in the afternoon with his kids. He saw a black cloud in the water and pulled over. He and his kids dipped all the smelt they could carry in the middle of the day! (It sounds like BS to me; I'm just relaying the story.) Fred Toast has a story he filmed back when new stuff was still being shot (I'm sure it'll be aired again soon   ) about smelt in the UP. They were dipping in the middle of the day and took one scoop and the dip net was 2/3 full. This was probably 15-20 years ago, but it proves (maybe) that dipping during the day is possible.

I really hope we get a descent run this year- I WANT SMELT!!!


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Hey guys, it was bad again last night. I heard a
rumor that someone got a 5 gallon bucket full
the night before last. It could be rumor, it could
be true. Until I see it with my own eyes I am not
going to believe it. I have been checking almost
every night and there has been nothing much to 
speak of. I remember going snipe hunting and 
not catching one. Sounds kind of familiar, doesn't
it. Come on warm rains. Just remember, I'm the 
only one checking and I can't be there 24 hours a
day. I will check again tonight, but I think its too
cold. Once again, come on warm rains. 

tubejig


p.s. Trout, nothing in those places either.


----------



## Tattoo Mike (Jan 7, 2002)

I for one appreciate what your doing. I cant wait til you say they are in. Thanks.


----------



## Ruler (Nov 30, 2001)

I second that Mike. It'll be nice not to have to rely only on the 'my buddy knows somebody who works with a guy who got em off blah the day before yesterday' type stories I get every year.  Can't tell you how much I appreciate having a reliable source of information for the status of the smelt run this year. Don't worry about being there 24x7 either. 99+% of the time, if they're there, most everybody will be getting them. (It's not like it's a complex operation, although I know some people who can't seem to get it right!   )

Thanks again tubejig.


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Ok guys, here it is again. I saw frozen ropes,
frozen cokes, and beer slushees. I will keep 
checking.


tubejig


----------

